# Norfolkliine - earlier/later sailings



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Just a reminder to those who may have forgotten (or may not know):

Norfolkline, now part of DFDS, will allow you, if there's space available, to take either the sailing immediately prior or the sailing immediately after your booked sailing.

I've not searched their conditions to see if it's actually stated there but the very nice French lady manning the check-in desk at Dunkerque this evening was adamant that it's "normal".

There was no charge for my change tonight as the 2 prices were the same - I assume there would be a charge if the new sailing was more expensive - maybe someone can confirm that?


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

On our recent return from Calais with P&O we arrived early (as you do when you're leaving enough time in case there are hold ups) and we were put on the earlier sailing. This also happened to us last year with Sea France so I imagine it's pretty standard if they have the space. I wouldn't know though about being able to transfer to the next sailing, without penalty.


Chris


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

ChrisandJohn said:


> On our recent return from Calais with P&O we arrived early (as you do when you're leaving enough time in case there are hold ups) and we were put on the earlier sailing. This also happened to us last year with Sea France so I imagine it's pretty standard if they have the space. I wouldn't know though about being able to transfer to the next sailing, without penalty.
> 
> Chris


Not with Sea France it isn't. We were booked on last Wednesday's 21:20 sailing from Dover, but arrived early and as we had paid the extra £10 for flexi sailing we telephoned to change to the 20:00 sailing, for which they charged an additional £10.50 because they said it was a more popular sailing. (Despite being only half full)

Our return sailing was brought forward by TWO DAYS to the 08:15am this morning without additional cost.


----------

